# See you next year!



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

Well everyone, it's time for me to leave until next year! I didn't get to know you all as well as I had hoped, but I had a ton of fun here and I learned a lot of awesome things! Thanks to everyone for inspiring me, and a special thanks to Jeff for the gift. 
Bye!

-RR


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Stick around, the party is still going.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Ummm. Where are you going? It's time to start planning for next year.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Yeah don't leave us now... This site is bout to start partying... You're gonna miss it!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I think he means after New Years...alot of folks wind down until after then.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

wind down? You mean some of us actually wind down? Heck.. I think I kick into overdrive right about now.. lol


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

next year---whats that ? this is a 365day event , but if you must go, enjoy in the fullest


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

What?

We're supposed to leave? :zombie: 

I didn't get that memo.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

The door's locked behind you. You can't leave. Mwa-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha! Plus, you have to be here to submit video if you took any.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Ms. Wicked said:


> What?
> 
> We're supposed to leave? :zombie:
> 
> I didn't get that memo.


YOU are NEVER allowed to leave Ms. Wicked!!! LOL!!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I thought it already was next year. Time for Halloween 2008. Right???:googly:


----------



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

LOL. We do a big display for Christmas too, so it's time to start planning that for me.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

We are planning on a small prop display for Christmas, too. But we'll see how it turns out...I hardly ever do anything small once I get started! LOL


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

really, am I stuck here forever? cool


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

You can check out But can Never leave.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

...except through that door over there...[Adam repeatedly hits SI over the head] ow! ow! owwwww!!!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

You can't leave! There's only 360 days till next Halloween! There's work to do!


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Only 360 days?!!! YIKES!! Where does the time go?


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> ...except through that door over there...[Adam repeatedly hits SI over the head] ow! ow! owwwww!!!


Your job is to open the door and let them in.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Nancj said:


> Only 360 days?!!! YIKES!! Where does the time go?


Boy, I don't anything to show for the past five days.
I better get started before someone hits me in the head.


----------



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> ... hardly ever do anything small once I get started!


Isn't that the truth! Lol...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

So, does this mean that you're sticking around??


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Adam I said:


> Boy, I don't anything to show for the past five days.
> I better get started before someone hits me in the head.


I hear that happens alot around here


----------



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> So, does this mean that you're sticking around??


I'll check back in once in a while.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Cool, I might need a few more banners?? lol


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Ahhh were were supposed to leave??? Crap...why am I always the last to know. Next year can someone at least HMO(help a mutha out) and wake me


----------



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Cool, I might need a few more banners?? lol


Hehe. You can always contact me at [email protected]. : )


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

turtle2778 said:


> Ahhh were were supposed to leave??? Crap...why am I always the last to know. Next year can someone at least HMO(help a mutha out) and wake me


Too late; it's time to get ready for Halloween 2008!


----------

